# Your favorite Halloween 2011 photos



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been craving some Halloween eye candy lately so I thought it would be great to start a new thread where people can post their favorite images taken during Halloween 2011. Post one, two, or three (no limit really) of your favorite images that you captured.

I found a few odd balls that I took that I don't think I ever posted, so I'm going to start off with those. Maybe after a few others have posted some, I'll add some more. I love pics!


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

Those are awesome ghostTown


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great pictures, GT. The first one, in particular, is amazing


----------



## 1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's a couple from my haunt


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

TOO MANY TO POST!
Also, I hate the site shrinks them so small!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

This was my favorite of Rodentia and Verminella Ratt, the Ratt Witch sisters. I want to make to make a large cauldron from a beach ball and fiberglass to replace the barrel for next year. But we all know that "the best laid plans of rats and men, often go awry".


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Following Spider Rider isn't an easy thing to do but someone has to do it.

Here's my witch.








[/IMG]


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Good idea for a thread! Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Loving this thread. Everyone is just so talented, especially with their great lighting. Here are a few of mine to join the fun:


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You HAD to go and start wth pictures! LOL! Just give us a reason and we'll whip 'em out like the familiy shots in the wallet!

All look great. Halloween scream- great pics. Dminor- love the typewriter!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Great thread! One of my faves outside, taken by my daughter:










And inside:


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OMG!!! Everyone's pictures are so great! I lOVE them !!!! 
These were from the office at work. The company I work for is so awesome they let me decorate the entrance.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

And these are some from home.
































sorry, i was getting carried away!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The pictures are phenomenal. Great job, all


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the thread!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

So many amazing pictures WOW, this is a great thread! Here are some of mine:


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazing! All of them! I love theses treads! Keep them coming! Here a few more of mine!





















This what happens when the spirit of Halloween vomits on your (and neighbours) front lawn!


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is one from my party, second is us bout to make my yard too terrifying to enter, also I'm 6'3" so we were large and scary


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I love it!

We need more costume pics in this thread.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Love everyobe's pics. 
Here's a few of mine. (not great quality as our camera was on the fitz)


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

This thread shows me I clearly need to take more pictures.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here are some of my faves...halloween props also make good nose pickers as demonstrated by my youngest son!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ghosttown....love your idea with cornstalks and pumpkins...I want to do this eventually

Dontworkw/demons....one picture says 1000 words....love it!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, matrixmom. 

I took a lot of photos last year. A lot.  I was practicing my night/vivid color shots, as well as being super excited about the approaching holiday.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Voto suggested I post this here....so hopefully enjoy! Thanks again Voto.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I happen to think the photo is incredible.


----------



## rnmully (Dec 30, 2009)

*Great pics*

Great pics everyone, it is now obvious to me that I need to make more props and that I need to learn how you all take such amazing nightime shots.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I recommend everyone, get a tripod, this plays a huge factor! and set your camera on night/dawn setting. I love my pics this year.

PS: keep them coming, there are all amazing pics!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

This is just what I needed! Here are a couple of mine


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Great thread!  I love all of these pics...so wonderful!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> Loving this thread. Everyone is just so talented, especially with their great lighting. Here are a few of mine to join the fun:
> 
> View attachment 108616
> 
> ...


Oh my! Thats the lamp I want !!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> I love it!
> 
> We need more costume pics in this thread.


Quite right. I loved being this zombie last year and apparently, the ladies liked it too. Zombie....sexy?! Maybe it's the hair! My granddaughter was someone- I can't remember who now!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome pics everyone! Keep em coming! Here are a few of my favorites Halloween 2011


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Halloween eye candy... YES!!!!!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Halloween was snowed out this year...canceled by the school district since most of our town was out of power. Fortunately, we still had power and about 30 kids came.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

A few from this last year...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Loving the photos. Here are a couple of ours.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish I had taken more pictures... but crawling around in our cemetery with the camera while the fog was going had me wheezing and coughing after about 20 minutes.  These 3 shots are definitely my favourites though.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love this thread. all of these pictures gets me itching for Halloween. I so wish I had a bigger yard to decorate, but we live in a trailer park. Bleh!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't feel bad, I live in a condo!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, so many good ones! Keep it coming.
Here a few more of mine.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Gorgeous, osenator!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy CRAP, and I just saw the rest of them too! It's no wonder that I find the lot of you absolutely amazing.  Beautiful thread!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Not an image of a fabulous haunt, but still one of my favorite pictures from 2011...my sons on the hunt for some chocolate.  And they made some awesome costume choices!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I was one of the people hit with the freak snow storm. On top of the that I hurt my ankle. So I didn't get to decorate much last year or take a lot of pictures.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I love this photo of my daughter next to our new prop for 2011...our hearse.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Everyone's photos are great, but these especially caught my eye:

*pandora *(glad Voto got you to post this)









*Lil Ghouliette* (love the ground fog in your cemetery)









*GhostTown *(I always like a good jack-o-lantern, and you made those look nice and sinister)









And *Halloween Scream*, your use of lighting to create shadows was fantastic, but what I really got a kick out of was your jellyfish costume (with a lighted headpiece no less)! Very creative (and appropriate for San Diego).

Again, everyone's photos have been great to see!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

My pallbearers:







A ghost passing by:







Inside the haunt:


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I love this photo of my daughter next to our new prop for 2011...our hearse.


I've looked at this photo many times and only now realized that your hearse is a homemade prop and not the real thing. It looks great!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess, I can easily see why that is one of your favorites!! That is an incredible photo. 

This is one of my daughter's, Little Dead Riding Hood. She was a pirate for the party but I really liked this one of her.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a great thread! Every pic I have seen here is awesome! It was a hard decision for me to pick my best pictures to post, but these were my fav snapshots from 2011:


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Not from 2011 but from today before the snow melted.Very warm weather this year 50-60 degree so this is the first snowfall 7 inches.And it is melting fast.so I had to whip out some props to take pictures.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

All these photos are great ghostTown i love your pumkinrots! I barely took any pics this year. And unfortanetly didnt get any real good ones either. So here is one from my Halloween party and one at my house on Halloween night.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> You HAD to go and start wth pictures! LOL! Just give us a reason and we'll whip 'em out like the familiy shots in the wallet!


LMAO 

Great thread!! and Wonderful shots everyone!!!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

As you can see my night time photo skills truly are lacking and I plan on making coniderable improvements this year!
Scarecrow








Ivy and Lily


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I don't know Cyclone, that is pretty scary! 

And your little ones are precious!!!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Image one: BioShock reference; Image two:light corn syrup and red food coloring, washed right off


----------



## drewguy (Feb 17, 2012)

inside our home. this was our mantel for halloween and my very curious black cat Gabbana!









this was my VERY last minute make-up!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Killed by Death said:


> View attachment 108779


reminds me of the Shining...lol This must be what happened to Jack when no one found him...lol


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

These pictures are insane...they are equally creative, atmospheric, and downright creepy. Too many favorites to hang a hat on.

Halloween Scream -- Where did you get that ghost window silhouette from in the 2nd floor window?

Candee -- What is that light above your house? It looks like a spaceship!

Terra -- That horse is amazing. And what a combination of colors you used for that effect in the first 2 pictures.

Ghost Town -- Some incredible pics. The cornstalks are very well done, and do you have any closeups of the organ? Also, that room with the wall hangings in unbelievable. I like that one in the middle with the witch especially. Amazing work.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

My favorite images from 2011




























Me handing out candy:


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

James B. I'm still amazed by those shots. Love your set up.




Paul Melniczek said:


> Ghost Town -- Some incredible pics. The cornstalks are very well done, and do you have any closeups of the organ? Also, that room with the wall hangings in unbelievable. I like that one in the middle with the witch especially. Amazing work.


I'll get you another pic or two of the organ. It is a pump organ that has been in my wifes family for a very long time.

The room with all of the wall hangings...... that is actually a store in Nashville, Indiana. My wife and I walked in there last October and our jaws hit the floor. We spent something like $350 or so before leaving.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol, I thought it was your living room and noticed you still had price tags on your items, ha. I thought it was an old organ...I'm a musician among other things and play keys. Thanks, man.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish it was my living room. That place was killer.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

These are all such wonderful pictures. I dare not repost my favorites as there would be far too many. I wish that I had some photos to share but I was very sick during this past Halloween season and was unable to put out my modest decorations; I was quite depressed to be honest and am just now getting over missing my favorite time of the year. Coming here and seeing all these great photos and stories really makes me feel better, thank you all so much for sharing them.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Candee -- What is that light above your house? It looks like a spaceship!


Fire comming out of the chimney. Awed and scared many with it lol.

Loving everyones new pics. Hope ppl post more.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> These are all such wonderful pictures. I dare not repost my favorites as there would be far too many. I wish that I had some photos to share but I was very sick during this past Halloween season and was unable to put out my modest decorations; I was quite depressed to be honest and am just now getting over missing my favorite time of the year. Coming here and seeing all these great photos and stories really makes me feel better, thank you all so much for sharing them.


We get a fresh start every twelve months to make our displays and haunts once again, so I hope this year is a good one for you!

Dan


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

With the Halloween blizzard I didn't get as many shots as I wanted but here are my favorites.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

The blizzard definitely changed things up for a lot of people! I really liked the photos that came out of that on this forum though. Seeing people's graveyards half-buried in snow or their skellys trying to clamber out of the drifts - it was an interesting look, that's for sure. One of my favorite pics from last year was in my back yard before final setup, when the snow had just started...











The weather flipped back to fall here for Halloween itself, though.





































All in all, it turned out to be a good night.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

These photos are amazing! Also, creeepy spiders /o\

Great inspiration for decorating next year


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! awesome pictures. amazing. i couldn't believe the wonderful content this thread holds.
here are some of mine


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm in the process of putting together a website to feature home haunts and would love to feature all of you! The site is up (sorta) at www.betterhauntsandgardens.com if you'd like to take a look. But if you'd like to be featured, pm me!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

love the name dminor!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a different year of mine


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

hallorenecene- looks like one year its witch theme, then dracula....very cool !!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, i do a different theme every year. last year however, i put my house up for sale, so all i did is put out my blow molds. was dissappointed, but there's always this year.
here's another year...my bride and my bride and groom
















the personal attendant...the best man
















the brides maids...the maid of honor


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i reallly loves these pumpkin reapers!!!! I reallly want them! They are just breathtaking!




demon dog said:


> everyone's photos are great, but these especially caught my eye:
> 
> *pandora *(glad voto got you to post this)
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

these are great and wonderful pictures... Got me wondering just what pictures did I take last year?....


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are some of our favorites.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

The pics are great everyone, Its neat seeing what every one sets up and interesting that alot of us have some of the same items. here's a few of my pics from last year:














View attachment 10952
6[/ATTACH]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, amazing and fun seeing all the pics.
here's a few more of mine


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh nepboard, your fog, lighting, and creatures all play together very well. i love it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh nepboard, your fog, lighting, and creatures all play together very well. i love it


I second that. The reenactment of 'Thriller' looks great


All the latest pics are wonderful


----------



## Nox Requiem (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are the only two pictures I took for the 2011 season, but you can see a lot more of my Halloween photos here: http://www.thenoctrium.com/dark-art/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nox, they are 2 very nice photos


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

My two favs from my haunt:
Homemade chandelier and gaseous zombie


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks good Jottle, my neighbour has a just put out a chandelier at the curb...might just go grab it after seeing yours.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jottle, i love your made chandelier. doto, good idea.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> jottle, i love your made chandelier. doto, good idea.


Thanks for the compliments. The chandelier was made from a broken one that I bought at a lamp store. It wouldn't hurt to go around and ask them if they have any one's they can't sell (or obviously craigslist). I just added some flat black spray paint, some spirit led candles, and 6 small skulls purchased in the damaged section of a large halloween superstore. Total cost was something like $30 for everything. I bet it could be made even cheaper if you find a thrift store chandelier. Overall, worthwhile little project with minimal effort. I might add some skelly bones to it next year to make it look like those ridiculously overpriced ones they're selling on ebay these days. (like this one)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Jottle said:


> Thanks for the compliments. The chandelier was made from a broken one that I bought at a lamp store. It wouldn't hurt to go around and ask them if they have any one's they can't sell (or obviously craigslist). I just added some flat black spray paint, some spirit led candles, and 6 small skulls purchased in the damaged section of a large halloween superstore. Total cost was something like $30 for everything. I bet it could be made even cheaper if you find a thrift store chandelier. Overall, worthwhile little project with minimal effort. I might add some skelly bones to it next year to make it look like those ridiculously overpriced ones they're selling on ebay these days. (like this one)


Wow-and yours looks SO MUCH better! Great prop! I usually do not like skulls on some items- but yours looks fab-u-lus!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jottle, i like yours the way it is. so with or without the bones, you did a fabulous job


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

My 3 new props


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Dani, your "beloved" stone is really impressive. Love the figure you incorporated. How did you make that?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dani, i agree, your beloved stone is very nice.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I really like hte "beloved" headstone! You did a terrific job on it! It looks real!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Jottle said:


> My two favs from my haunt:
> Homemade chandelier and gaseous zombie
> 
> Very impressive chandelier....


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

jottle, your chandelier is way better than the one on ebay in my opinion. really great job. I want one.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jottle said:


> My two favs from my haunt:
> Homemade chandelier and gaseous zombie
> 
> View attachment 109956
> ...


Love the chandelier!!!!The fogging zombie is cool to I wish I would have got that one instead of the one I got.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks, i do a different theme every year. last year however, i put my house up for sale, so all i did is put out my blow molds. was dissappointed, but there's always this year.
> here's another year...my bride and my bride and groom
> 
> 
> ...


That bride is one of the freakiest ones I have seen.And that costume is the bomb!!!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Our first Halloween on Elm St. Included are pics of our spider porch and our little graveyard. Me making hubby use the webcaster, our baby spider's first Halloween. I dressed her as a spider and put her in her jolly jumper so she matched our theme. Yup, I used my child as a prop!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love your spiders and there's nothing like "live" actors for your haunt!!!! LOVE IT!! & what a cutie!!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks! I just noticed in that pic that I am wearing my Halloween socks lol


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, there are some really amazing shots on this thread! Great props and tons of talent represented! 

Here are some of my favorite shots:


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

wow, love the props, Mordessa!


----------



## SpiderBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

A couple of photos of Zombie Drive. 









Part of the graveyard. 









Julie Ghoulie.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

VGhoulson said:


> View attachment 110028
> View attachment 110029
> View attachment 110030
> View attachment 110031
> ...


Love the web lighted webs and the little smiling itsy bitsy spider.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mordessa said:


> Wow, there are some really amazing shots on this thread! Great props and tons of talent represented!
> 
> Here are some of my favorite shots:
> View attachment 110059
> ...


Love the lady coming out of the window!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

SpiderBaby said:


> A couple of photos of Zombie Drive.
> 
> View attachment 110089
> 
> ...


loving julie she looks great!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

So it begins.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful shot....


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I just went back through this entire thread. I know it's only June and summer has just begun but damn, I wish it was October already!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

HOLY SMOKES!!! These pictures are fantastic!! I really enjoyed sitting with a cup of coffee going through this thread this morning. WOWZA! You all are inspirational.
I get the urge to chuck out the blowmolds and start over! LOL

Here's a few from our 'haunt'.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

MrNightmare: the tombstones are beautiful. Did you make these? If so, you should post a tutorial. I really like the cross.



MrNightmare said:


> This is a great thread! Every pic I have seen here is awesome! It was a hard decision for me to pick my best pictures to post, but these were my fav snapshots from 2011:
> 
> View attachment 108911
> 
> ...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spider Rider said:


> So it begins.


Wow! Phenomenal setup/shot (which isn't showing here), Spider Rider.



Hilda said:


> I get the urge to chuck out the blowmolds and start over! LOL


I'm surprised that no one has asked you to toss the naughty gnome yet... Sorry, but I _had_ to alter the sign and tease you, Hilda


Lots of excellent shots. Great contributions.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I'm surprised that no one has asked you to toss the naughty gnome yet...


I TOLD him to stop that!!! These gnomes are nothing but trouble!!!  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

Unfortunateky we didnt get many good shots last year. We had TOTers showing up at 4pm before we even had a chance to get into our own costumes, or finish last minute details on a couple of our themes.. We were overwhelmed with over 500 people thru our Haunt in less than 4 hours, which was amazing, but left us no chance to even grab the camera. A friend managed to snap off a couple of shots tho of a couple of our favorite home made props.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Uh-Oh...Must be porn shots. They won't open!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Both of those shots are tremendous, ITSINMYBLOOD. I didn't get _any_ pictures one year (thank you, CVS), so don't feel too bad.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Both of those shots are tremendous, ITSINMYBLOOD. I didn't get _any_ pictures one year (thank you, CVS), so don't feel too bad.


Thank you Garthgoyle. I think my Scarecrow is actually my favorite. He is a dancing Santa hack. So other than the $12 investment in the mask, he cost me nothing, thanks to the donations of his clothes, the bales, and the cornstalks. Our electric chair was prob around the same cost in the end as well. I am sure his metal mask (complete with hair) was only around 2 bucks, and the only other investment in him were a couple of cheap fibre fill pillows and a few dollars worth of abs pipe. We are fortunate enough to be able to find most of our materials for (next to) nothing as we are always trying to source out "donations" of scrap wherever we can, to reuse for prop building. Last years biggest (free) score was a huge trailer load of old barn board. This year so far has been the 10 foot satelite dishes and the steel wagon wheels we have been lucky enough to find. Hoping we have a really good response to our Alien building contest we are offering at the schools, so that will be at least a few less props we have to build this year, too


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow everyones haunts are so splendid to look at. I am so happy to get to see so many wonderful creative minds working all at once during the season. I am so excited to see what 2012 will bring in fact i know here we have gotten our hands on alot of life size goodies/animated figures to add to the display. Here was what I would call my favorite shot of 2011 in our little haunted neck of the woods.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, i had to go back a ways to catch up. there are some wonderful pics of haunts. mordessa, is that you crawling out the window?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

These are so awesome! HILDA---- I LOVE the blow mold collection! That must be really hard to figure out how to plug in that many pieces! How do you manage to keep all the cords form tangling up? I lurked on your post earlir today showing how you painted them... I had no idea what an impact they made with so many of them all clustered together. Very unique and lots f fun there!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

3pinkpoodles said:


> These are so awesome! HILDA---- I LOVE the blow mold collection! That must be really hard to figure out how to plug in that many pieces! How do you manage to keep all the cords form tangling up? I lurked on your post earlir today showing how you painted them... I had no idea what an impact they made with so many of them all clustered together. Very unique and lots f fun there!


Thank you!  Yes ~ extension cord management can be tricky!! LOL We kept a tally this year as we put them away... and we used over 370 extension cords (ranging in length from 6 to 75 feet).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so hilda, do you have a lot of outlets? i have 2 on the side of the house, and 2 on the back of the house. i always thought it would be cool to have my blowmolds lined up and wrapping around my house. but it has made it hard to plug them all in. i'd love to have an electrician put 2 outlets in front of the house.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Daytonagp4, 

I really like your shots station and your beer pong table. It's kind of hard to see what is inside of the table, though.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks, this is the inside


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh, very nice!


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

which figure are you talking about? Sorry I haven't been on here in a while


----------

